# Soundcraft Spirit Folio FX16 problem



## richardm (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm using a Soundcraft Spirit Folio FX16 as the mixer for a PA (mainly for live music) and I've got a problem: with the 'solo' button pressed for a particular channel, a footswitch plugged into the Lexicon 'mute' jackplug and a set of headphones plugged in, I can hear the Lexicon effects switch in and out as the footswitch is used (through the headphones that is). However, the effects do not come out of the PA speakers (ie front of house). 

Has anyone got any idea why that might be? 
Have I maybe got something set up incorrectly?


----------



## DMXtools (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like a problem with the way you've got the Lexicon patched into the board. I'm assuming you're coming out of a post-fader aux send to the Lex and coming back from the Lex through a channel instead of the aux return - good way to run if you need to EQ the effects. Is the channel assigned? Every once in a while I'll think I've got a dead channel, then realize I haven't assigned it to any of the submixes yet. You may have the same problem. The SOLO butten listens to the channel before it gets to the assign buttons.

John


----------



## RelativeMischief (Nov 2, 2004)

hrmm, try taking your "dry" channel right out of the mix and see if you're just not hearing the the "wet" channel. (This obviously means switching your auxs from post to pre before lowering the fader). This is a common problem with reverb and some other room effects, is that they get lost in the sound of the actual room they are being played in.

But other than that, My only other thought is what DMX up there already said, make sure your return strip is running smoothly (good gain, proper assignment etc...)


----------

